# betta dead from overeating?



## PhishMoe.311

frances (named after the Mars Volta album that came out the same time as i got the fish) died and it looks like his torso (about a half inch behind his gills) exploded from eating too much. does this sound familiar to anyone? i usually feed him 5-6 little pellets once or twice a day. it looks like a piece of food poked out of his body and there is some fleshy bits surrounding it. i didnt even feed him today! any answers? or links? thanks. tim.


----------



## mousey

betta poo has a strange look-- not at all like other fish. it is usually dark and curled so that is probably what you are seeing. I think you have been feeding him too much.
3 little pellets in the morning and 2 at night is enough. there are different size pellets-- baby betta and adult betta. mine get the baby size as female mouths are smaller than male and then i don't have too many containers of food open.
On days where they get a small treat like frozen shrimp or algae tablets they do not get fed a second time!
Also a day of fasting will not hurt them.
with your fish, despite it sounds like overfeeding, he could have picked up some small hard thing in his tank and got it stuck in his gut. i had this happen to a swordtail recently
mouse


----------



## piotrkol1

so are you saying that bettas are to dumb to know when they are full? does this happen to any other fish


----------



## BlueMaxx

gold fish can over eat


----------



## micstarz

alot of fish overeat if you feed them too much, this does not mean they are 'too dumb' to know when they are full. This is (maybe) because in the wild, fish have to seize every oppertunity they get to eat, in order to survive. Or you could be feeding them a food they liked and they could not stop.

A fish's stomach is the size of its eye, according to traditional advice.


----------



## piotrkol1

i see so should i be in trouble if i am feeding my goldifsh and bettas flakes 2-3 times a day about 6 flakes a serving?


----------



## Chazwick

morning and night is fine, 3 times is a little excessive.


----------

